# 2010 Specialized Ruby elite headset issue (cross post)



## JamesinIT (Jul 24, 2010)

*2010 Specialized Ruby elite headset issue (resolved)*

I'm also posting here, as perhaps someone familiar with a Ruby frame may see this faster here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...cialized-ruby-elite-headset-issue-278778.html

In a nutshell, I am building up a bare 2010 Specialize Ruby elite frame. I have not been able to find the proper bottom bearing, it looks like the bearing itself need to be 3/8" taller that it is. The LBS pointed me to an FSA Impact, which fits the top fine but is way small on the bottom. I posted pics in the other thread for reference.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

First...you were fortunate to find a Ruby fork. Specialized is a bit clever or sneaky about tweaking their designs such that generic parts can't be used. They do this to sell their specific parts and not parts from the aftermarket. For example, newer SL3 iterations of Spesh headsets all use a 1 3/8" bottom bearing. No aftermarket headsets will work. I would not be surprised if they didn't sink the counterbore in the Ruby deeper to require a Spesh headset bearing. But I will give you a further nuance. The lower counterbore depth in the headtube of a Spesh frameset is designed to work with not only only the lower bearing height (and dia.) but the Spesh proprietary crown race that typically comes installed on Spesh forks. This changes the stack height of the interface. I hope you have the proper Spesh crown race installed on your Ruby fork...otherwise you have an unhill battle to get the stack height correct. 
In any event, your lbs led you needlessly astray but suggesting what they did...an aftermarket FSA headset. They should have ordered the headset kit for your frameset directly from Specialized to ensure proper fit. Its their mistake.


----------



## JamesinIT (Jul 24, 2010)

I kind of thought that too - I personally wanted a specialized part, which I am willing to pay for, but they spoke to a tech at Specialized that told them this was the right part. I'm taking the frame down there today so they can see for themselves.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Page 2 of the attached lists the Vendor P/N, upper/ lower bearing type and crown race location for your frame. 

Maybe with this info, Spec and your LBS can get it right. 

http://service.specialized.com/coll...-and-older-Road-Frame-Compatibility-Guide.pdf


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

JamesinIT said:


> I kind of thought that too - I personally wanted a specialized part, which I am willing to pay for, but they spoke to a tech at Specialized that told them this was the right part. I'm taking the frame down there today so they can see for themselves.


James...be sure to check to see if your Ruby fork has the proprietary Spesh crown race installed. If your lbs made a further mistake of installing a generic crown face for a 1 -1/8" fork, you likely won't get the proper stack height above the fork crown.

In summary, to get it to work you need both the correct Spesh bottom bearing and the proper Spesh crown race.
Good luck.


----------



## JamesinIT (Jul 24, 2010)

It has whatever was left on the fork, I'll order both just to be sure. Thanks so much!


----------



## JamesinIT (Jul 24, 2010)

OK so apparently the headset was right - my fork not so much. Put a fork off a 2008 Roubaix on it - perfect (and the colors were close) This got the bearing aliment and race sitting exactly as they should. 

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

